# Maine winter misc.



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Just a couple of misc. snow pics. Some of this winter, some from last winter.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

cool pics...you guys sure did get alot of snow up there the last two winters


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

tls22;778547 said:


> cool pics...you guys sure did get alot of snow up there the last two winters


Yeah, I can't complain. We've had a couple of really good winters.

The first pic is from this winter and is of the road I live on. There is a paved road under there, somewhere. It disappeared sometime in December and didn't resurface until early April.

The 2nd two are of a long private drive that I do, all dirt. Those pics are from the winter before. That middle pic was of a huge storm. I'm sure someone will point out the fact that the sun is out bright and I'm just getting to clearing the drive. No worries, no one lives down this drive, it's just a summer place I keep open for emergency access.


----------

